# making your own Bacteriostatic water makes $en$e



## pirovoliko (Oct 23, 2012)

Not sure if you guys have noticed but with the shortage of BW, the price..if you can find it that is...has absolutely skyrocketed.  Amazon has it for $35 for 30 ml (yes thats $35) and the cheapest I have found online so far is $18 but with a limit of one per order due to the shortage.  Absolutely ridiculous!!!!!

So i think its become necessary to consider making your own BW to reconstitute your HCG, HGH, peptides.  I know I am.  Good news is apparently its as simple as combining 99 ml of sterile water for injection with 1 ml of Benzyl Alcohol in a sterile vial.  That gives you 100 ml of BW in 0.9% BA, which is the magic stuff.    Working out the mechanics now but cant be too technical.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 23, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> Not sure if you guys have noticed but with the shortage of BW, the price..if you can find it that is...has absolutely skyrocketed.  Amazon has it for $35 for 30 ml (yes thats $35) and the cheapest I have found online so far is $18 but with a limit of one per order due to the shortage.  Absolutely ridiculous!!!!!
> 
> So i think its become necessary to consider making your own BW to reconstitute your HCG, HGH, peptides.  I know I am.  Good news is apparently its as simple as combining 99 ml of sterile water for injection with 1 ml of Benzyl Alcohol in a sterile vial.  That gives you 100 ml of BW in 0.9% BA, which is the magic stuff.    Working out the mechanics now but cant be too technical.



You need to filter it and you also can use distilled water.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 23, 2012)

Absolutely right...although I read somewhere if you used distilled you dont need to filter it.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 23, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> Absolutely right...although I read somewhere if you used distilled you dont need to filter it.



This is bullshit bro you need to filter EVERYTHING you inject.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh yeah bro...i believe that...just mentioning what i read..lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 23, 2012)

you can use sterile water.  they are like 5 bux


----------



## Azog (Oct 23, 2012)

That's the right shit, right?


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 23, 2012)

Sterile water isn't best for HCG but good for GH if your vial is going to be pinned in 5 days.

HCG you want to make last up to 5 week and Bac Water is the better call.


----------



## Azog (Oct 23, 2012)

I meant, is that sterile water appropriate to combine with BA in order to make bac water?


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 23, 2012)

No that is irrigation it must say for injection.


----------



## Azog (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry, I don't wanna buy the wrong one, and I am totally ignorant when it comes to these things.


----------



## Azog (Oct 23, 2012)

shit that place requires prescription. hahaha I can find sources for gh, powder, and gear but cant find some fucking sterile water!


----------



## SAD (Oct 23, 2012)

Too easy to find a syringe filter, sterile vial, and benzyl alcohol for roughly $10 total.  Then just buy some distilled water, do a little 2nd grade math, and voila!


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 23, 2012)

Azog said:


> shit that place requires prescription. hahaha I can find sources for gh, powder, and gear but cant find some fucking sterile water!



Shouldnt be that hard to find sterile water for injection.  Check amazon..think they have 250 ml for 7 or 8 bucks.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 23, 2012)

SAD said:


> Too easy to find a syringe filter, sterile vial, and benzyl alcohol for roughly $10 total.  Then just buy some distilled water, do a little 2nd grade math, and voila!



Exactly.  Can get more than 3x as much for half the price.


----------



## SAD (Oct 23, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> Exactly.  Can get more than 3x as much for half the price.



The way I figure, I can get a 50ml bottle of BA for $4, plus a syringe filter for $3, and 50 sterile 100ml vials for $75.  Add a gallon of distiller water for 99 cents, and I can make 5,000ml of BW in 30 minutes for less than $100.  That's enough to run GH and peptides for a lifetime.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 23, 2012)

SAD said:


> The way I figure, I can get a 50ml bottle of BA for $4, plus a syringe filter for $3, and 50 sterile 100ml vials for $75.  Add a gallon of distiller water for 99 cents, and I can make 5,000ml of BW in 30 minutes for less than $100.  That's enough to run GH and peptides for a lifetime.



Awesome calculation and spot on in reality.  And they are charging between $20-$35 for 30 mls!!!! Its a no brainer especially when there are no special skills involved whatsoever.  Think I might follow your plan and sell what I dont use at a deep discount...LOL!!!


----------



## Azog (Oct 23, 2012)

distilled water you say? much simpler and cheaper. thanks guys!


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 23, 2012)

Check with the folks that you get your gear from. Some gear retailers sell bw.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 23, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Sterile water isn't best for HCG but good for GH if your vial is going to be pinned in 5 days.
> 
> HCG you want to make last up to 5 week and Bac Water is the better call.



how long does sodium chloride last???  i have a few of those i not used that came with other packages.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 23, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> how long does sodium chloride last???  i have a few of those i not used that came with other packages.



Is your NaCl bacteriostatic or plain?  If plain, not much longer than sterile water I woud think before bacteria started forming.  if bacteriostatic, not sure if it preserves as long as BW.   The only issue I read with respect to either form of NaCl was with regards to peptides - said NaCl might damage the crystals a bit.  Not sure how accurate that is.


----------



## cranium85 (Oct 24, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Sterile water isn't best for HCG but good for GH if your vial is going to be pinned in 5 days.
> 
> HCG you want to make last up to 5 week and Bac Water is the better call.



i have two 20ml bottles of sterile water that were sent to me by mistake. i thought they were worthless

so SFG...you are telling me i can recon my HGH with just sterile water not BA water if its going to be used within 5 days. im on 3ius a day now so one bottle last me like 4 days tops. thats awsome to here thank you


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 24, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> i have two 20ml bottles of sterile water that were sent to me by mistake. i thought they were worthless
> 
> so SFG...you are telling me i can recon my HGH with just sterile water not BA water if its going to be used within 5 days. im on 3ius a day now so one bottle last me like 4 days tops. thats awsome to here thank you


Correct, it's only when you need to preserve it for weeks you must use BA.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 24, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> i have two 20ml bottles of sterile water that were sent to me by mistake. i thought they were worthless
> 
> so SFG...you are telling me i can recon my HGH with just sterile water not BA water if its going to be used within 5 days. im on 3ius a day now so one bottle last me like 4 days tops. thats awsome to here thank you



Absolutely correct.  5 days max and you are good.  I use sterile water as well for HGH.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 24, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> Is your NaCl bacteriostatic or plain?  If plain, not much longer than sterile water I woud think before bacteria started forming.  if bacteriostatic, not sure if it preserves as long as BW.   The only issue I read with respect to either form of NaCl was with regards to peptides - said NaCl might damage the crystals a bit.  Not sure how accurate that is.



plain, so i assume its good for a wk, maybe 10 days.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 24, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> plain, so i assume its good for a wk, maybe 10 days.


GR, 
yeah i figure a week at most,  so should be fine for vials of gh with 10 ius, but i wouldnt use for hcg since a typical 5000 iu vial will last like 5 weeks or longer depending on dosage.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 24, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> GR,
> yeah i figure a week at most,  so should be fine for vials of gh with 10 ius, but i wouldnt use for hcg since a typical 5000 iu vial will last like 5 weeks or longer depending on dosage.



thats what i was thinking....

peptides/gh would be fine sice they will be gone in a wk or less.


----------



## IronCore (Oct 24, 2012)

Guys... I know it is much cheaper and will work... but don't use distilled water from the grocery store...even if you filter it...

1-liter of sterile water is like $3 and it has been purified for injection.

while the distillation process takes out MOST of the impurities in the water such as minerals etc it hasn't been fully sterilized, nor has it been medically processed for bacterial and spore removal.   

and spores WILL travel through the .22m syringe filters...

get the 1000ml (1litre) bottle and use that... then SYRINGE FILTER it into the bottle.

will distilled water work? yes... will tap water work? YES... is it smart to use either? not really Will you die from using either.. probably not... just think about what you put in your bodies.. one day you will be old, and if you make bad choices now they WILL remind you down the road.


----------



## SAD (Oct 24, 2012)

Just ordered a liter of sterile water for injection.  The cost was only 2.97 from vet-med supply, but the shipping was 10, so $12.97 total.  Not bad, and thank you IC, good call.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 24, 2012)

IronCore said:


> Guys... I know it is much cheaper and will work... but don't use distilled water from the grocery store...even if you filter it...
> 
> 1-liter of sterile water is like $3 and it has been purified for injection.
> 
> ...



Totally agree.  I wouldnt use distilled water either over sterile water for injection.  Excellent points..


----------



## IronCore (Oct 24, 2012)

sad... you could have gotten it from your local pharmacy... no script needed...


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 24, 2012)

Found 100 ml 99.9% pure BA at amazon for $14.  Anyone have a cheaper source?


----------



## SAD (Oct 25, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> Found 100 ml 99.9% pure BA at amazon for $14.  Anyone have a cheaper source?



Check out researchsupply.net  It will redirect you to med-lab-supply and they have 1,000ml for 1/8th that price, plus everything else you'll need for making your own BA except for the water.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 29, 2012)

By the way the formula is 99ml Water 1ml BA it's 1% BA not .9%.

For every 99ml you add 1ml BA = 1% per 100ml a 1% formula.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 29, 2012)

Also some say filter water and add filtered water to BA in a vial, this is stupid the BA needs to be filtered also it is not a sterilizer the filter is BA is a preservative.

Add BA to water and filter!


----------



## hijacked (Nov 29, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> Absolutely right...although I read somewhere if you used distilled you dont need to filter it.



I think what you meant to say was "if you get sterile water, you dont have to filter it". Sterile water comes in a vial just like bac water, it just doesnt have BA in it as a preservative. Ive been buying those and adding BA. So for anyone thats interested, if you buy a 10ml  vial of sterile water, you need to add 9 ticks of BA with a slin pin to make it Bacteriostatic. Ive done the same with NaCl, which there is a shortage of as well.


----------

